# Is my molly sick/pregnant?



## Lunaakita93 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi,

I'm new to tropical fish keeping but had goldfish for about 10 years previously.

I have a 420 litre tank that went through a fishless cycle and has been running with fish for a few weeks now.

Ammonia 0, nitrites 0, nitrates 5 or 10 it's hard to tell with the api kit. 5 mollies and 6 neon tetras. Planted.

When I got the mollies one had a very faint dark mark that over the weeks has got darker it looks a bit like a gravid spot but I think it's to large and in the wrong place, the mark is not colouring on the scales but looks like it's coming from inside almost.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I see what you mean. Shes definitely girl and unless you got her as a virgin female never kept with males she is very likely to be pregnant as they can store sperm for a few months. The patch is quite large. I only ever have had dark coloured females so havent noticed the size of the gravid spot (which i am sure you realise is essentially the fry in her belly).

She looks otherwise very bright and healthy so i think time will tell. My thoughts are that its probably due to fry as there are not many other things i would expect to cause the colouratio to that extent and her still be fit and well.

Ps its lovely to hear you fishless cycled and have such a big tank. I converted from goldfish to tropicals 16 years ago and love them.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

As livebearers, mollies reproduce prolifically, so if she has been in with any males in the last few months (either in your tank or at the shop), the likelihood is that she's pregnant.


----------



## Lunaakita93 (Oct 10, 2018)

When I got her she was in a tank with only females but that is not to say she could not have been with a male before She went to the pet shop.

Thank you for your advice. Hopefully someone will recognise this and can confirm if it is just a gravid spot or not.


----------



## Lunaakita93 (Oct 10, 2018)

kittih said:


> I see what you mean. Shes definitely girl and unless you got her as a virgin female never kept with males she is very likely to be pregnant as they can store sperm for a few months. The patch is quite large. I only ever have had dark coloured females so havent noticed the size of the gravid spot (which i am sure you realise is essentially the fry in her belly).
> 
> She looks otherwise very bright and healthy so i think time will tell. My thoughts are that its probably due to fry as there are not many other things i would expect to cause the colouratio to that extent and her still be fit and well.
> 
> Ps its lovely to hear you fishless cycled and have such a big tank. I converted from goldfish to tropicals 16 years ago and love them.


Thank you. I previously kept 3 goldfish in it after buying one only to learn my tank was too small as many of us do. My shubunkin (Percy) lived 10 years and became very hand tame and even did tricks. This time I'm really trying to get it right from the start.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Lunaakita93 said:


> When I got her she was in a tank with only females but that is not to say she could not have been with a male before She went to the pet shop.
> 
> Thank you for your advice. Hopefully someone will recognise this and can confirm if it is just a gravid spot or not.


My platies retained sperm for 80 days so if they have been with males prior to shipping then she will be pregnant. If it was a growth or internal bleedig causing the colouration she would be a very sick fish and she looks to opposite of sick.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Lunaakita93 said:


> Thank you. I previously kept 3 goldfish in it after buying one only to learn my tank was too small as many of us do. My shubunkin (Percy) lived 10 years and became very hand tame and even did tricks. This time I'm really trying to get it right from the start.


I think a lot of people start keepi g goldfish and learn the hard way about their needs. A standard goldfish can have a lifespan of about 30-40 years. I managed to get two of mine to 24 years on a tank but considering they are supposed to grow to up to a foot in length and with a girth easily larger than an unclenched fist mine were stunted and never reached their full potential. Unfortunately I had little knowledge of fish keeping as a child and young adult. I could never keep goldfish in tanks again, in part because knowing how long they live if kept properly they would likely outlive me but also they (standards) need a pond not a tank to thrive .

That said some tropical fish can live a long time. My bristlenose catfish is 15 years old and I have had a red eye tetra get to 14 years.


----------

